# Trump.........incoming !



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The CBC news picked up bits of a conversation between some world leaders, including Trudeau.

It appears they were mocking Trump. It was on the CBC yesterday and hit CNN today. It will probably be featured on Fox News as evidence of a "global conspiracy" against Trump.

I doubt Trump will just let it go. I expect some incoming. Duck and take cover.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/04/politics/world-leaders-joke-about-donald-trump-nato/index.html


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll sit back with the popcorns, watching this global political circus of "leaders", yakking like a bunch of weenies around the office-cooler. Actually not much different from my workplace.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...looks like sock-boy's on da Guiness?....hic!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...maybe this thread should be merged with that one on going to office christmas parties ..lol...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The US is incredibly important to Canada.
Trump is particularly aggressive.

Trudeau should do his job and not get insulting and personal.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> The US is incredibly important to Canada.
> Trump is particularly aggressive.
> 
> Trudeau should do his job and not get insulting and personal.


It doesn't matter what Trudeau says, Trump feels "insulted" by random people on a daily basis for the most unfathomable of reasons.

Also, Trump <> US, I'd guess at least 50% of Americans would agree with JT. Do you really think the next US administration is going to carry on Trump's childish vendettas? No, we're not going to be hurt long term by anything our politicians say about him.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a non story. Can't believe CBC is covering it so much. Trump basically insults government colleagues and international figures on a weekly basis, if not daily.

This coverage is way excessive. There is no story here.

The US relationship is very important to Canada and Trudeau's team has managed it very well. You just have to look at the international picture for context, to see how well we're actually doing with the US relationship and dealing with Trump.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> It doesn't matter what Trudeau says, Trump feels "insulted" by random people on a daily basis for the most unfathomable of reasons.
> 
> Also, Trump <> US, I'd guess at least 50% of Americans would agree with JT. Do you really think the next US administration is going to carry on Trump's childish vendettas? No, we're not going to be hurt long term by anything our politicians say about him.


The US president has some power to make things difficult, being right or wrong, or in agreement with with 50%+ of Electoral college votes doesn't matter.
Trudeaus job is to defend Canadas interests. Maintaining a good relation with the US is one of the top responsibilities.
Our relationship is far deeper than with just Trump, but pissing him off doesn't help.

It's also important to maintain relationships with Europe, but to be quite honest, not at the expense of the US.

Canada is doing well with the US in spite of Trump/Trudeau, not because of it.

Most other PMs & Presidents managed to interact much more cordially. The Trudeaus really are the exception.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Reporters traveling with Trump say he was seething after seeing the Trudeau video, but calmed down a bit while flying back to the US.

But Joe Biden may stir up the ashes even more with this ad he put on Twitter.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1202401954644865024

What I wonder is why so many people have been willing to throw their stellar reputations in the garbage can for Trump.

Mike Pence, Mike Pompeo to name a couple, along with those who ended up in prison or convicted of crimes while with Trump.

Kellyanne Conway is an interesting figure in the White House. Her husband George Conway attacks Trump every day on Twitter and still she stays in the White House.

I am thinking she stays to be an "inside source" and keep an eye on Trump, and may have enough dirt on him that he can't boot her out.

It is an odd situation.


----------



## jessc (Nov 11, 2017)

World leaders talk about Trump like this on a daily basis. I don't know what the reporter thought he would accomplish by outing the pm. Doesn't make anyone at home look good.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> The US president has some power to make things difficult, being right or wrong, or in agreement with with 50%+ of Electoral college votes doesn't matter.
> Trudeaus job is to defend Canadas interests. Maintaining a good relation with the US is one of the top responsibilities.
> Our relationship is far deeper than with just Trump, but pissing him off doesn't help.
> 
> ...


You've got to be joking. Macron repeatedly corrected Trump and took him to task on real time TV. How you can suggest other leaders managed to interact more cordially is ludicrous. Clearly, you are a Trudeau hater and want to spin anything he does in a negative light. That reflects on YOU, not Trudeau.

From my perspective, Trudeau is too SOFT with Trump and should be more confrontational as Macron was. https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...n-trudeau-why-nato-summit-uk-eu-a9231831.html 

Trump is a bully and the only way to deal with bullies is to stand up to them, not try to 'conciliate' them. Macron made Trump look like the fool he is. You want Trudeau to give in to him. I want Trudeau to take hold of Trump's arm at one of their meetings and whisper in his ear so no one can hear but the two of them, 'you really are an ******* you know, don't let my smiling for the cameras and trying to be polite in what I say in public fool you about what I and pretty much every other world leader I talk to thinks of you.'


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> ... Most other PMs & Presidents managed to interact much more cordially. The Trudeaus really are the exception.


You mean worse that President Grant being angered by a fishery dispute with PM MacDonald, where his told he cabinet he wanted to destroy Canada's commerce? 
MacDonald, when arguing against closer trade relations with the US called the closer relations ‘veiled treason’ which attempts by sordid means and mercenary 
proffers to lure our people from their allegiance to the UK.


Worse that the Diefenbaker - Kennedy rift?

Diefenbaker held onto the accidentally left behind Rostow memo listing what Kennedy should push for during the 1961 visit to Ottawa. In 1962 when Kennedy invited Pearson to a Washington dinner, praised him as well as spent one on one time with him, Diefenbaker told the US ambassador that he viewed this as interference in the six week away Canadian election. To counter the expected Liberal line, he would have to make public the left behind memo to show who would stand up the US and who wouldn't.

The ambassador's solution was to have Kennedy meet with Diefenbaker before the election to send the message the US was neutral. Kennedy was done with Diefenbaker. He gave his blessing for pollster Lou Harris to assist the Pearson led Liberals in the 1962 and 1963 Canadian elections. A fake passport was provided by the US gov't to keep Harris under the radar. Interestingly, Harris had requested to do similar work in the UK election but had been turned down by Kennedy.

Meanwhile, the US state department issued a press release upset critical of Diefenbaker refusal of nuclear missiles stationed in Canada, including charging he was lying to the Canadian public. As well, the US ambassador gave anti-Diefenbaker media briefings. 


Harris as well as the Kennedy administration figure they helped defeat Pearson defeat Diefenbaker. Harris calls it one of the highlights of his life.
German Chancellor Adenauer is reported to express alarm at the US hatchet job while the US ambassador commented that future candidates for PM will have taken notice.


Cheers


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

It was bad judgment on Trudeau's part: not because of what he said but because he thought he was having a private conversation, even though he was in a public space. Trump, on the other hand, insults & berates other world leaders regularly in his press conferences, sometimes to their face as in the recent post-NATO meetings. But they don't call him on it because the US is so powerful and they know Trump is vindictive enough to take punitive action if they do.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....personally, I think young justin might've had half a Guinness too many that day....hic!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What the heck is Trump going on about all the time ?

With everything going on in the world he is talking about flushing toilets 10-15 times ?

Trump's ramblings at press conferences is becoming worse over time. He jumps from one incoherent unfinished thought to another.

Many doctors say that Trump is showing all the diagnostic markers for advanced age dementia. It is getting worse every day.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Many doctors say that Biden is showing all the diagnostic markers for advanced age dementia. It is getting worse every day.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-eD2n2dD2Y


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)




----------

